# Little black itchy bugs....what are they and What to do?



## slunderg (Jan 17, 2012)

I have some new goats from who the heck knows where and they have introduced a bug. It is a little black slow moving bug. Looks like a flea but maybe a little smaller and slow moving. What is this??? How do i get rid of it. its driving my goats nuts with itching. Some of the bugs are cream colored. I've noticed them mostly around the goats butt, armpits, testicles....They are  really creeping me out. Someone please give me some advice. Someone did say to sprinkle my chicken mite dusting powder on them....Might this help??? CAn i use those dog drops for fleas and ticks that you put on their back?  HELP!!! Thanks for offering your advice all wise goat people!!!Someday i want to be just like ya all!!!:/


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 17, 2012)

lice. 

there are several kinds of sprays, powders and pour-ons you can purchase at your local feed store.


----------



## slunderg (Jan 17, 2012)

uggggg...I am totally creeped out......Can people get these nasty creatures.   I see some other people have used Sevin dust....Anyone had success or not?


----------



## slunderg (Jan 17, 2012)

IS Sevin dust safe for pregnant ....Like due any day pregnant does?


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 17, 2012)

Python dust is safe for any class, including preggos..  I'd do that now, and personally, I'd also inject them with ivermectin SQ @ 1ml/110lbs, ASAP.  That *will* kill the lice and any other external parasites they may have.


----------



## Chirpy (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey... here's a really great forum that has some answers to your question!!   

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/97476/will-diatomaceous-earth-kill-lice-on-goats#post_1082577


----------



## elevan (Jan 17, 2012)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Python dust is safe for any class, including preggos..  I'd do that now, and personally, I'd also inject them with ivermectin SQ @ 1ml/110lbs, ASAP.  That *will* kill the lice and any other external parasites they may have.


Yeah, I use the ivermectin (1% injectible for cattle) for lice too and Python dust for their housing area.

Lice will make your skin crawl but they're not cross species, so no humans cannot get goat lice.  They can get on you but will die in less than 24 hours.

You're gonna want to repeat whatever treatment you use in 10-14 days.  (I sometimes do a third treatment 10-14 days after the second too).


----------

